# Share your experience with processing time for CDS



## dextcorp

Bonjour à tous!

Please share your experience with application processing for Carte de Sejour, at least from "attestation de depot" to "decision favorable" (which by all means sounds like an equivalent to Carte de sejour, just without the "carte" part ;] as the govt gives themselves up to 3 months to print and post you the physical card)
In addition to timeline please post where you applied (city or prefecture), if you applied online city where you live will give the community the idea about which prefecture was processing it.


----------



## dpdapper

I applied online for the renewal of my visiteur carte de séjour on 1 December and had a decision favorable on 10 December. (I live in le Gard but I’m not sure if decisions are still made at the prefecture level.) However, as I posted in another thread, I’m still waiting for notice that the actual card is available for pickup.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Right now is a tough time to predict processing times for the carte de séjour, what with initial applications, renewals and they are apparently still processing some of the Brexit carte de séjour requests, which has backed up the timelines in some (but not all) departements. In addition to the other information the OP has asked for, be sure to mention whether you applied for your first card, a renewal, a change of status or a Brexit CDS. Each category has its own peculiarities and characteristics.


----------



## ARPC

Applied in Gap 05 in early September 2021 (first carte provisionnel vie famille privée) No news until I sent a letter with delivery confirmation two weeks prior to my récépissé expiration date in March 2022. Immediately after getting the delivery confirmation postcard, I received an email to pick up my card, which has an issue date of 1 November 2021. So that was pretty annoying.


----------



## dextcorp

Anybody applied in early 2022 (first or renewal) ?


----------



## dextcorp

My experience with prefecture 92 (HDS) so far is that it takes forever to process. They are fast to reply to email questions (usually 2 days) but the answers are as generic as possible.


----------



## Poloss

Even ID cards and passports for French nationals are taking up to 3 months these days . . .


----------



## Bevdeforges

All part of the "training program" for newly arrived foreigners - to accustom them to the "hurry up and wait" part of How Things Work Here in France. Though I've heard that quite a few French folks have delayed renewal of their family's passports (to decide whether or not to travel during the summer) and may be forced to vacation in France because they can't get their passports renewed in time. Times are tough all around these days.


----------



## Lydi

Poloss said:


> Even ID cards and passports for French nationals are taking up to 3 months these days . . .


Or more!
Yes, you have to arm yourself with patience at the moment if you need to obtain anything from government offices.
My husband applied to renew his passport back in February. We asked at our local mairie and they weren't taking any appointments until June! The secretary advised him to enquire in Creuse, so he phoned around and got an appointment for mid-March, an hour and a half away from home. Once all the fingerprinting and form filling had been done, the kind lady told us that we should expect another 2 months wait for the passport to be issued (with another 3 hour round trip to go and collect it)!
I remember renewing my passport in 2016 and it took just 2 weeks...


----------



## captainendeavour

I applied for a W.A. CdS on 10/03/2021. I was called for the RdV on 06/09/2021 and was told 'card in about 1 month'. On 03/11/2021 I got a demand for 'additional information' which turned out to be exactly what had been checked and signed off at the RdV two months earlier. The CdS was confirmed on 18/11/2021. The card arrived on 16/12/2021.

This was how things went in Manche [50] , the St Lo office.


----------

